# Test Propionate, Winstrol and Clen cycle



## Qwik (Feb 27, 2017)

*Hi fellows! 
*
I am happy to be back after quite some time, two years ago I was a member of this forum under the name of Picofuz. I do not think any of you remember me. Back then *I was experimenting with DNP*, yeah call me an idiot I totally deserve it. That experiment ended up in a rash, thanks to all of you especially MM and PoB for suggestions back then. 

So, now I have decided to go and do some good cutting cycle. I won't lie, I have read quite a lot of articles, however I would still go with suggestions and knowledge from you guys. 

So, I was thinking of doing a cutting cycle of Test Prop, Winstrol and Clenbuterol + PCT. But first let me talk about my diet and training. 

BTW I am 20 years old, 6'0 and 250lbs 26%BF. I got up to 250 from 225 in about 7 months by not excercising regularly and eating way more unhelthy than used to. Before getting fat, I had been on a low carb diet, which worked perfectly form me not only for loosing more thank 45 pounds and getting to 225 in 3 months and maintaning the weight around 225lbs 19% BF.

As a diet I chose to go keto (low carb works the best for me, 1 years ago I lost about 45lbs in 3 months just by cutting down carbs, basically doing some sort of mild keto). Calorie intake is about 2100 kcal a day, I try my best to move somewhere around 50C and less, 230P and around 70-80F.

When it comes to training, I work out 5-6 days a week, depending on how many days a week I go to job, high intesity high volume super sets workouts + an hour of kardio a day (45 minutes jogging at medium speed + 15 minutes HIIT). 

*Now to the cycle itself:*
As I metioned before, I was really thinking of doing Test Prop, Winstrol and Clenbuterol. I would like to do it for 6 weeks, as I will have to travel 6 weeks from now, however when it comes to PCT I would be able to get it coming with me, plus 2 weeks after leaving abroad I will be back home. There are three things that I am not sure about.

*1. The dosages.
2. PCT after cycle (when and what) + use HCG for this mild cycle 
3. Using Anavar instead of Winny. 
*
If you guys could help me with my struggle and suggest dosaging, PCT recipe and so on, I would really really appreciate it  Also If you can suggest anything else, it will be very appreciated. Also criticize me if you need to, believe me I will take it positively and as a help. Thanks


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2017)

Why shut down your natty test level when it's about to peak and potentially damage your HPTA? Especially considering you lost 45lbs in 3 months without gear. 
There is a lot wrong with your proposed cycle and you need to master diet and training before you rely on gear IMO. 
Stick with the keto. You should be proud of your results so far.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2017)

Winstrol doesn't burn fat, and clen is a super tiny effect; completely negligible at your bf%. 

So then you're down to 6 weeks of prop. 
Pretty much pointless. Especially at 20 years old. 


I agree with Jin on all points.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2017)

I would echo tool.  The drugs you listed won't cut you up. You would notice little difference with that clen but notice several sides

6 weeks till you leave town.

Bust your ass the old fashioned way man.  Lift heavy and often. And mind your calories.  You might surprise yourself.

Hell take the drug money and pay a guy to do your diet.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 28, 2017)

Like the brothersame said, for 6 weeks the risk to benefit of what you're asking isn't worth it.  You've done a great job with 45 lbs in 3 months.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 28, 2017)

wait til you get home at least.  No big change is going to happen in 6 wks using what you ve talked about.  

Wait til you get home & run a real cycle.  Spend time reading what your doing so you dont mess your natty hormones up like i did @ 21.


----------

